

Relational Databases Run the World - bhc3
http://regulargeek.com/2009/02/14/relational-databases-run-the-world/

======
nshah
From experience, I can definitely relate to one point raised by the author -
no database can completely overcome an application with badly designed
queries... also, as a developer, I would prefer to have the various checks and
triggers that are possible with RDBs..

